# Newbie gal from Tokyo



## iErika

Sorry i ask too many questions in the forums. It's the only thing i can do. Im very willing to help other people too, just not about pc building and overclocking. Just ask me about some girl stuffs and probably web designing. Lol

Yoroshiku onegaishimasu

I hope to be a decent overclocker soon. Im starting with my gpu. I hope it doesnt explode.


----------



## v1ral

Welcome
Enjoy your stay here...


----------



## Anth0789

Hello and welcome to OCN.


----------



## trojan92

Welcome!


----------



## axipher

Welcome, hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## ragtag7

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## DubLifeSD

Welcome Erika


----------



## IrishV8

It wont blow up just maybe smoke a little sizzle and pop


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DubLifeSD*
> 
> Welcome Erika


How do you know her name is Erika...


----------



## iErika

Thanks for the welcome guys!!!!!! hahaha. i hope I can play with some of you some time soon!


----------



## iErika

yep my name is obviously Erika. (goes back to overclocking...)


----------



## Celcius

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Ghooble

Hai dur
-Ghooble


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Plus, was this some code ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu
Click to expand...

You don't watch anime? If you did, you'd know. ^^


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Plus, was this some code ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu
Click to expand...

No it's a higher way of saying hello, a bit like how some people say greetings compared to hi, or bonjour is to salut.


----------



## K62-RIG

Welcome to our OCN family.


----------



## iErika

Whats forward with what i said.....??? Btw.
Yoroshiku onegaishimasu, is japanese, means ""regards"" duh


----------



## robwadeson

welcome to OCN!! here everyone is very loving and caring so sometime you might get some weirdish comments







anyway, you should sign up for miss Japan or something


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> Whats forward with what i said.....??? Btw.
> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu, is japanese, means ""regards"" duh


Hello and welcome!

I hope you'll enjoy your stay, there are lots of friendly and helpful people here (and occasionally slightly elevated levels of testosterone when it comes to threads like this).


----------



## Contagion

Welcome to the forums!

Anything you need to know on computing can be found here. And I'm sure you'll find it fast.


----------



## iErika

Btw my bf3 name is iErika, im playing right now if you want to join. Or just add me


----------



## Darkcyde

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## pjBSOD

So awesome that you're from Tokyo! Welcome to OCN


----------



## fluxlite

Welcome, friend


----------



## copper

In all seriousness. Welcome to OCN and if you want to get into overclocking you might want to upgrade a few things and you will be solid. The first 2 things I would upgrade are your mobo and ram. An H-mobo doesn't overclock well, so I recommend you get a Z68 and more than 4 gigs of ram. I'm actually surprised you can play bf3 with only 4 gigs. My previous computer would choke a few times with that little ram, but I also had a crappy graphics card.


----------



## Ken1649

Really friendly people here. Offering help even OP is not asking for help


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> Whats forward with what i said.....??? Btw.
> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu, is japanese, means ""regards"" duh


Actually....

Quote:


> A student asked me, "How do you say 'Yoroshiku onegaishimasu' in English?" I answered, "There's no such expression in English."
> 
> "Yoroshiku onegaishimasu" literally means something like "I humbly ask you to be kind to me", but it has ambiguous yet good connotations. Quite _Japanese_, but this phrase implies your respect and politeness to the people you meet, your good will and determination. It is frequently used when meeting people for the first time, or joining a group. When you are introduced to a person/persons, and say "Yoroshiku onegaishimasu", it can be "Nice to meet you." If you entered my school (wow) and said so, it could be "I'll do my best, so please give me good teaching." To a new business partner, it means "Looking forward to doing business with you." Depending on the situations, it could mean "Please remember me," "Please take care of it," "I'll leave it to you," "Hope we can get along well," "You'll be sorry,"(?)... "Please say _yoroshiku_ to Jim." is "Please say hello to Jim." ("Yoroshiku" only is a more casual form.) Don't you think it's a very convenient expression? Ambiguity is often the name of the game in Japan. And that could come as a difficulty in learning English.


Source: link

I wouldn't say, "duh" when using Japanese words on an English speaking forum.

^____~

Regardless, welcome to OCN. c:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> Whats forward with what i said.....??? Btw.
> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu, is japanese, means ""regards"" duh


In that case, regards to you too








And welcome to OCN


----------



## blizzard182cold

Hi welcome to the forums/site hope you enjoy it here and look forward to your future builds and posts


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Howdy.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> wayyyy too forward to be real.
> i call fake and gay. or easy lol
> or reallllllly bad wording.


Yea, and this is hand of male! http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/id/157535


----------



## Qasual

Welcome!


----------



## iErika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> In all seriousness. Welcome to OCN and if you want to get into overclocking you might want to upgrade a few things and you will be solid. The first 2 things I would upgrade are your mobo and ram. An H-mobo doesn't overclock well, so I recommend you get a Z68 and more than 4 gigs of ram. I'm actually surprised you can play bf3 with only 4 gigs. My previous computer would choke a few times with that little ram, but I also had a crappy graphics card.


Yes im having trouble with that.....i think im buying rog before unlocking...my current factory unlocked gtx 580 is crashing me to desktop sometimes, not all the time. Yes 4gb is just fine on bf3 the game is smooth and steady. Especially when i was using gtx 560 ti MSAA off. I had no problems with it. Maybe my ram cant handle my overclocked card.
Looking forward to buy a z68.so i can get this over with.


----------



## Schmuckley

well gf..you won't be overclocking much with *THAT* motherboard :







:


----------



## PCSarge

yes a very small handful of us....hi erika....i suggest you stay clear of most of the people in this thread.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> Erika Toda,nice....well i like ErikaSawajiri more then her,,,i havent watched tv that much, so i dont know if theyre still active in the business...


me too.. but i heard she has drug problems







(rumors i think)

i personally love Ueno Juri.. my fav actress


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't read jap kanji* lol; only some of the ones that I know cause I use them alot in jap lessons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, konnichiha and welcome to OCN!
> Enjoy your stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and feel free to ask questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> nihonngo ga sukoshi wakarimasita!


I once said something like that and a guy 20 years older and 100lbs lighter than me flew across the table and punched me in the face. Just saying'.

Also, this thread is some guy looking for attention cause he is lonely watching his animu on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Schmuckley

hmm..OP ready to learn what "bricking a Gpu" is? :







: you should go to techpowerup..do some reading..how to flash bios..edit bios..etc..


----------



## Xristo

First of welcome


----------



## Xyphyr

Welcome!


----------



## mega_option101

Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## computerparts

Yoroshiku onee san! Anyway, welcome to the forums.You'll learn a lot. There are very knowledgeable people here. I'm not one to recommend overclocking graphics cards. I find the little gain in performance is not worth the risks. Your rig is a very good start for a beginner. P67 boards are cheaper than Z68 so that's what type of board I would go with but I like to save money whenever possible. Get a nice heatsink and overclock that 2600k.


----------



## Tatakai All

I have a feeling this thread is gonna blow up like all the other "New Member" threads that are girls or claiming to be one. Should be fun to watch fellow OCN'ers stumble into this novelty thread.

Btw aloha and welcome to OCN. Good luck with the OC's.









EDIT: Posted before actually reading through this thread but after going through it all I can do is just roflroflrofl.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

i believe she's a girl her hand is in one of her albums holding a cable.


----------



## Sethy666

C'mon folks, can we give it a rest please?

This is just plain embarrassing now.


----------



## leafan101

Welcome to OCN. Expect this thread to reach 200 posts easy.


----------



## ar3f

Looking at the sig rig, all that nice hdware runs Win7/64 HOME Premium.... must be a gal.


----------



## falcon26

Welcome Erika  I hope you enjoy your stay.....I see you are a fellow bf3 player excellent....I've sent a request to you. I'd loved to frag some players with you  my screen name in bf3 is farp96. Look forward to playing with you  any questions about pc's feel free to shoot over some questions......take care see you on the battlefield


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome to OCN and ignore the haters. Nobody wants to believe a hot chick can build a pc. We had proof there are beautiful women in this world full of brains and have the inspiration to be a modder or gamer mostly a PC builder! You're not the first and i seen quite a few here. I at first admit, thought you were just another troll like people out there but i figured i would stop jumping to conclusions and see how things go first before making an assumption! However once again welcome to OCN and i look forward seeing your incredible interest in building a pc. I think it's rad. I always wanted to visit Tokyo but so expensive to fly there. Maybe one day.

I'm a HUGE fan of martial arts


----------



## Sarec

Welcome to OCN


----------



## univib

welcome here...have a great stay.......


----------



## TerrabyteX

Hello welcome and enjoy your stay . why is it that saying your a girl is like swimming in shark infested waters with a peace of meat strapped on you







?


----------



## kevink82

I'm not even sure why it is important if she is a gal or not?







But i do find it interesting that she/he is into pasocom...... all my jap friend are pretty game console only.


----------



## Test01101011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> Sorry i ask too many questions in the forums. It's the only thing i can do. Im very willing to help other people too, just not about pc building and overclocking. Just ask me about some girl stuffs and probably web designing. Lol
> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu
> I hope to be a decent overclocker soon. Im starting with my gpu. I hope it doesnt explode.


Mentioning that you're a girl here is a bad and good thing so...good luck.









Anyways, we're all willing to help, boy or girl. Probably the girls get more help since they seem rare here.


----------



## [email protected]

IErika i notice you have a Razer Mamba 2012. How does that work out for ya especially for gaming?! I have a 2011 version and always wanted to try the 4g version. Don't be hating on Razer, *be aware there are tons of haters who think Razers suck here in forums* At least some of us have actual fans here who really love them. We got a club too and you oughta sign up too!


----------



## cravinmild

Welcome.

Come check out the nvidia cooling section if your looking to cool that gpu beast for overclocking WOOT


----------



## Lifeshield

@[email protected]: I love my Razer. I'm still using the discontinued Razer Copperhead which I've had now for nearly 5 years. Still going strong after a firmware update.


----------



## axipher

I love my Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI. Wouldn't trade it for anything, I bought a second one for at work for CAD work haha.


----------



## gsa700




----------



## Spacedinvader

hello and welcome to OCN!


----------



## mikeyzelda

welcome and hello iErika


----------



## blizzard182cold

Razer is ok i have the Lycosa keyboard however the Razer Lachesis i had failed one day when knifing some nublet on cod4







mouse wheel pin snapped still managed to kill him lol also got the mantis mouse pad.... though for those on a budget the G400 by Logitech does the job got myne for $35 suits my hand more then razers lower end mouses as its a higher profile one thing for sure is razer is not built for a big aussie hand lol my pinky knuckle actually got all swollen and bruised from the way i held the mouse they need to work more on the ergonomics of the mouses they sell.


----------



## computer_man20037

Welcome

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## d6bmg

Hello & Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## ghost_z

wow...nice seing a girl ocer...








irashaimase
hope m not wrong


----------



## iErika

Thanks and Happy OCing everyone!!!


----------



## Dorianime

people will be really kind to you

but Welcome to OCN. Enjoy Your stay and I bet that Yoroshiku onegaishimasu is some sort of 'regards' that's context sensitive?

I tried learning some Japanese and failed


----------



## MacNcheese

If only she came sooner... we may have been able to turn her 2600 into a 2600k...


----------



## iErika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> @[email protected]: I love my Razer. I'm still using the discontinued Razer Copperhead which I've had now for nearly 5 years. Still going strong after a firmware update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love my Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI. Wouldn't trade it for anything, I bought a second one for at work for CAD work haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> Razer is ok i have the Lycosa keyboard however the Razer Lachesis i had failed one day when knifing some nublet on cod4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mouse wheel pin snapped still managed to kill him lol also got the mantis mouse pad.... though for those on a budget the G400 by Logitech does the job got myne for $35 suits my hand more then razers lower end mouses as its a higher profile one thing for sure is razer is not built for a big aussie hand lol my pinky knuckle actually got all swollen and bruised from the way i held the mouse they need to work more on the ergonomics of the mouses they sell.


Razer Mamba 2012 is my first razer mouse. does the job of being mouse..I rarely use it wireless...but i like the on the fly sensitivity adjustment. then again who uses 6400dpi? i dont know why its priced so high though...


----------



## axipher

I have mine at 3500 DPI and only 500 MHz polling, the 1000 MHz was a little too much


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks i tried it and liked it even better lmao. Had mine on 1000 mhz and 1800 dpi. Your settings were WAY much better lol.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks i tried it and liked it even better lmao. Had mine on 1000 mhz and 1800 dpi. Your settings were WAY much better lol.


Glad I could help







I found the 1000 MHz was too twitchy for me on my fabric mouse pad, but reducing to 1800 DPI led to not nearly enough accuracy


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Um hi whats yo numba ?








JK welcome to OCN


----------



## iErika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the 1000 MHz was too twitchy for me on my fabric mouse pad, but reducing to 1800 DPI led to not nearly enough accuracy


I dont even know what polling rate is..but mines set to 1000hz, and at 1800 dpi or 800 dpi


----------



## shinigamibob

*facepalm* I read through this entire thread just to see what kind of comments there were. TBH, I'm a bit surprised - not nearly as much "OMYGOD Theres a girl in OCN!!1!" posts like I've seen in the past. Someone might've cleaned it though ><

Either way, Welcome to OCN and enjoy your stay! Looks like you're off to a good start with that Z68 board and taking advice from the guys around here. Also, just over a week and almost 80 posts - you're most definitely on the right track. We might have a very valuable addition to the community!


----------



## iErika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> *facepalm* I read through this entire thread just to see what kind of comments there were. TBH, I'm a bit surprised - not nearly as much "OMYGOD Theres a girl in OCN!!1!" posts like I've seen in the past. Someone might've cleaned it though ><
> Either way, Welcome to OCN and enjoy your stay! Looks like you're off to a good start with that Z68 board and taking advice from the guys around here. Also, just over a week and almost 80 posts - you're most definitely on the right track. We might have a very valuable addition to the community!


yeah why i had 80 post over a week is because i had a lot to ask. I too didnt realized i changed all my rig except the processor and hdd in a just a week. ocn is such a tease.


----------



## Lord Xeb

You should ship me raw manga....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the 1000 MHz was too twitchy for me on my fabric mouse pad, but reducing to 1800 DPI led to not nearly enough accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even know what polling rate is..but mines set to 1000hz, and at 1800 dpi or 800 dpi
Click to expand...

The polling rate is how often the USB port gets data from the mouse, where as your DPI is dots-per-inch, how precise each movement is. I prefer a high DPI and medium polling rate because I tend to rest my hand on my mouse and it picks up every little twitch at 1000 MHz. But 500-600 MHz polling seemed to be the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

What's the 2011 winter fashion trends like in Tokyo? (both male and female)


----------



## Tatakai All

This thread's still going lol? This is by far the most notifications I've gotten for a welcome thread.


----------



## iErika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The polling rate is how often the USB port gets data from the mouse, where as your DPI is dots-per-inch, how precise each movement is. I prefer a high DPI and medium polling rate because I tend to rest my hand on my mouse and it picks up every little twitch at 1000 MHz. But 500-600 MHz polling seemed to be the sweet spot for me.


i gotta try your setting


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The polling rate is how often the USB port gets data from the mouse, where as your DPI is dots-per-inch, how precise each movement is. I prefer a high DPI and medium polling rate because I tend to rest my hand on my mouse and it picks up every little twitch at 1000 MHz. But 500-600 MHz polling seemed to be the sweet spot for me.
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta try your setting
Click to expand...

Let me know how it works for you. I also recommend a wrist rest for both mouse and keyboard if you don;t already have one, and lately I've been loving my old Alienware (haters gonna hate) mouse pad with a hard top


----------



## iErika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you. I also recommend a wrist rest for both mouse and keyboard if you don;t already have one, and lately I've been loving my old Alienware (haters gonna hate) mouse pad with a hard top


tried it , it doesnt suit me maybe because im used to 1800dpi at 1000hz, but i saved its profile. will try it out in fps gaming, maybe ill get better precision


----------



## axipher

Ya, it's hard to try new settings after you've gotten use to it, I just force myself to try it out for a couple days and normally by then it sticks with me


----------

